

Ask HN: Remote companies - marcomassaro

Looking for a list, directory or some other resource that has companies that work 100% remotely or partially remote (some team members).<p>Any ideas?
======
somlor
[https://weworkremotely.com](https://weworkremotely.com)

~~~
marcomassaro
Thanks

Those are jobs which is cool, but looking more for just companies that work
remotely - like a crunchbase for remote companies.

